# 70 lemans welding



## WESTCOA$T89 (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a 70 lemans that I'm restoring but have some outside body work to fix for my career I'm a welder I have never welded on a car before but seen videos in looks simple on the rear window I heard alot of the cars would get rust around rear wind shield on my car there is alot of holes Wht would be the best way of fixing it just cutting of we're holes are at and fabricate new pieces then weld it in ? Would appreciate the help thanks


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Best way is to cut out rust and fab new panel to butt weld in. That piece is gonna be a mother to fab because of the compound curves. Maybe you can source some original metal from a donor car to weld in.


----------



## WESTCOA$T89 (Nov 22, 2012)

Ya that's prolly my best bet but if I can't find a donor what type of metal is te car ? Carbon steel?


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I bought a 4x8 piece of 18 gauge sheetmetal for alot of my patch pieces for my 67 lemans. I patched up my rear window with this metal. The trick is not to try and make it out of one piece of metal. A few smaller smaller pieces welded together are easyer to manage especialy with bends and curves.


----------

